# Boxing



## Jin (May 2, 2021)

Does anybody box?

I’m planning on joining a boxing gym and training twice a week for a couple hours. 

I’m a complete novice. 

My main goal is to learn how to handle myself in a stand up engagement. 

It will obviously help with conditioning. 

I do want to get in the ring for an actual fight even if it’s just in a gym.  

Its also something I know I’m going to be way out of my comfort zone in because I’ll suck at first. I think it’s important that I continue to be in environments where I am uncomfortable and being pushed to grow. 

life is just like the gym. 

Any tips? Thoughts? Heads up?

There is no BJJ near me. Sorry.


----------



## Send0 (May 3, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’m planning on joining a boxing gym and training twice a week for a couple hours.
> 
> I’m a complete novice.
> 
> ...



How is your conditioning? When I was an active boxer, probably about 70% of my training was conditioning and footwork. The remainder consisted of drills, sparring, etc.

I won't tell you how to train, because you can pick that up by watching others in the gym even if you don't have your own coach. Instead I can only give you some basic tips from a sparring perspective.

Also, as much as I love boxing... I would never use it for self defense. It's kind of useless for that. You're in Japan right? Have you considered Judo? Its much more practical for a real fight. Or if there is any muy Thai or kick boxing then that would be good too, and let's you still do striking just like in boxing. I think shootfighting is also popular in Japan, and it's similar to BJJ.

General boxing/sparring tips... Listed in no particular order.

1. Always use your attributes to your advantage. You are tall, so I imagine you have a long reach... therefore you may want to adopt an outboxer style in the beginning... or whenever you know you have a better reach than your opponent. A good outboxer will also be a good counter puncher.... counter punching is a high level technique despite what it may seem like. Don't try to be a counter puncher yet... just learn how to use outboxing and you'll eventually find your timing, which will naturally lead to counter punching on it's own.

2. Similar to number 1... if you can't catch your opponent.. or if they are a better outboxer than you, then switch to inboxing. Use your footwork to stay on the inside of your opponent. Be aware that this actually takes a ton of stamina, and you also have to compact your punches and the rotation you generate from the kinetic chain. It helps to not telegraph your punches, and also to allow your power punches make their way through the opponents guard. This will probably make more sense when you do some sparring as an inboxer.

3. If your opponent has a tight guard then play with the position of your wrist relative to your fist (pronated, supinated, sideways). This can help get your fist through an opponents guard. This is something you figure out during the fight, or by watching footage of your opponents fights. I guess this is a bit more advanced... but try to remember this if you find yourself sparring with someone who has a tight guard.

4. Don't close your eyes, ever... might sound like common sense, but it takes practice to be able to do it in an active fight. 

5. Always fully bring your arm/hand back to your guard after throwing a punch, at least while you're a beginner. Again, this will take time to form a consistent habit.

6. Always protect your liver... because my god liver blows are debilitating. I guarantee as a beginner you will be on the canvas, unable to get back up, writhing in pain.

7. Don't ignore the opponents body. Damage from body blows accumulate, and eventually that will translate into the opponents legs. A slower opponent is a sitting target.

8. Use your foot work and jabs + feints to maneuver your opponent where you want them... this is probably more of an intermediate skill, but it's one you should start training as soon as your good enough to spar.

9. When you do any kind of bag work, practice your foot work to put your body, and the bag, exactly where you want them... just like how you would do this to try to control the ring/opponent.

10. I could probably give you a ton of tips, but it's kind of hard to do without a specific scenario laid out, or without me there to watch you train/spar.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 3, 2021)

You will enjoy. It’s a ton of fun but every round feel like an eternity.


----------



## Send0 (May 3, 2021)

Oh, last tip....  beware of clinches. 

If you ask me, clinches are one of the most dangerous moments when you're boxing. Usually your opponent will have you arms wrapped up, and then when a break is forced you defensively compromised for a second or two. Even an intermediate boxer can take advantage of this, and catch you off guard with power punches... or worse, put you down on the canvas.

Being an inboxer, this was one of my favorite techniques to catch outboxers.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 3, 2021)

My dad taught me how to box growing up never did anything with it in the ring just helped with self defense though. Now I teach people how to box along with my personal training business. 

To start out, what’s important is learning how to breath and use your body to punch. It comes from the ground up. Pivoting and your hips is where you’ll generate power. No need to swing for the fence. Any good boxing coach will tell you, NEVER give up defense for offense. Learning the punches can take time as it’s just as important to bring your hands back to cover as it is to throw a good punch. Jab and cross will be easy, hooks and uppercuts can be awkward just take your time and you’ll get it.

Basic footwork, never cross your feet and what ever direction you move in that leg leads, always landing with your feet balanced ready to throw or slip/ be on defense. 

That’s all you’ll really need to know to get the ball rolling. Start jump roping for conditioning and learning to be light on your feet. Incorporate rotational and anti rotation work into your training. 

Have fun. I’m sure you’ll enjoy it.


----------



## Send0 (May 3, 2021)

To uncle Manny's point on balance... you want more of your weight to be on your back foot, and less on your front. Let's call it a 60/40 split.

Also, you never want your back foot to be flat... you will lose your balance when you get hit while flat footed. Keeping your heel ever so slightly off the ground will let you absorb the punch and transfer some of the energy into the ground as you recoil back.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 3, 2021)

How about Judo?


----------



## Uncle manny (May 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> To uncle Manny's point on balance... you want more of your weight to be on your back foot, and less on your front. Let's call it a 60/40 split.
> 
> Also, you never want your back foot to be flat... you will lose your balance when you get hit while flat footed. Keeping your heel ever so slightly off the ground will let you absorb the punch and transfer some of the energy into the ground as you recoil back.



Great point right there!!


----------



## Gadawg (May 3, 2021)

I would just watch rocky 4 a lot and go pick bar fights


----------



## Send0 (May 3, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> I would just watch rocky 4 a lot and go pick bar fights






I must... break you.


----------



## 69nites (May 3, 2021)

Jin said:


> Does anybody box?
> 
> I’m planning on joining a boxing gym and training twice a week for a couple hours.
> 
> ...


Boxing was a substancial part of my life for a very long time. Now I only make guest appearances.

Be humble from day 1. Don't rush into sparing. There are likely children that will be able to beat the shit out of you.

If your goal is to be capable in a situation on the street, the best defense is leaving. A fist fight requires both parties to be willing to fight. Finding a judo, wrestling, or jujitsu school is far more effective for situations you can't get away from.

The sweet science has had my heart since childhood, I still wouldn't recommend it if the goal is self defense.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 3, 2021)

Only when I have too!
Rather go right to the ground! 
You need a lot of wind for boxing!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 3, 2021)

Man, glad to hear you're starting this! I love learning new things.

My son and I have been doing kickboxing (training only) for about the past 2 years. We had a personal trainer that we worked with once a week. 

This past week we just started tactical jujitsu with a new personal trainer though, and I'm pretty excited about it.

We're not great at kickboxing, total beginners, but it's given us some great bonding time, and I can definitely throw a punch and kick the bag now without looking like an idiot.

I recommend doing the boxing but then also branching out to some other martial arts later. I think they all have something interesting to offer.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 3, 2021)

A lot of people will say boxing isn’t great for self defense... some what true. Most other disciplines teach you close combat. If you’re good enough with your hands and develop a good eye and able to read what’s coming (not always possible in the street) then you have a decent chance of deterring people from getting close enough to you where they’d be able to use other disciplines and take you down. You’re a big dude with a big reach. It wouldn’t be so easy for people to just get that close to you with out you getting some shots in. 

ie. My uncle was a good wrestler high school and collegiate level. Him and my dad would get into scraps all the time, my dad whooped his ass and never let him get close enough to do damage. My dad was 2 inches taller slim a bit lanky. Uncle built like a brick house. Uncle went high school and some college. My dad dropped out hs and was pretty much raised by the streets. So it really depends. If boxing catches your interest in can serve you well.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 3, 2021)

Do it great for conditioning I need something as well to keep my mind off me doing cardio because it’s put in something that’s enjoyable. 

I tried ju Jit su for about a week got my elbow hyper extended and my nickname even before that was big delicate lol they are mean lmao. I didn’t go back after injury cause gaining muscle is more important to me and can’t risk getting seriously injured. 

I have been wanting to do Krav Maga even before I did that need to look into it again see if they opened up a school somewhere closer to me yet it’s been a while since I looked.


----------



## 69nites (May 3, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Do it great for conditioning I need something as well to keep my mind off me doing cardio because it’s put in something that’s enjoyable.
> 
> I tried ju Jit su for about a week got my elbow hyper extended and my nickname even before that was big delicate lol they are mean lmao. I didn’t go back after injury cause gaining muscle is more important to me and can’t risk getting seriously injured.
> 
> I have been wanting to do Krav Maga even before I did that need to look into it again see if they opened up a school somewhere closer to me yet it’s been a while since I looked.



Krav Maga is a great way to learn how to get the shit beat out of you by anyone that knows how to fight at all.


----------



## Blusoul24 (May 3, 2021)

I did some boxing in conjunction with martial arts training when I was in my 20s and 30s, and it will definitely immediately make you aware of any defects in your conditioning! It's amazing, just shadow boxing three minute rounds with a one minute break in between, will crush you after like two or three rounds.

It really is a fascinating sport. I think you'll really enjoy it.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (May 3, 2021)

Used to take kickboxing/ muay thai lessons. Will get back into it soon. Great exercise


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 3, 2021)

Congratulations. You’re going to do fine. 

Ive been boxing since I was little. So has my son. It’s served me well.  I can’t think of any advice that hasn’t already been covered.

Its a sin to be in Japan and not explore Judo. My .02


----------



## The Phoenix (May 3, 2021)

I did Tae Kwon Do (Korean) for many years in my early 20s. Worked up to 3rd Kub red, the belt right before Primary Black, then you have your degrees of 9 black belts.


----------



## Jin (May 4, 2021)

I want to learn Judo, however it’s something that people start as children and then attend a judo middle school, then Judo HS and finally go to a Judo college. Similar to Sumo it’s a lifestyle. 

There aren’t many programs that teach adults. 

I will explore judo for grappling once I’ve got the basics of boxing down. I figure it’ll take at least a year for me to be light on my feet with my head on a swivel whist throwing counterpunches

I’m a bubbling, off center (balance and mental) mostly uncoordinated man. I anticipate footwork being my first and perhaps my most difficult challenge in boxing.


----------



## Send0 (May 4, 2021)

Jin said:


> I want to learn Judo, however it’s something that people start as children and then attend a judo middle school, then Judo HS and finally go to a Judo college. Similar to Sumo it’s a lifestyle.
> 
> There aren’t many programs that teach adults.
> 
> ...



I kind of wish I was up there... beating up on a guy 1.75 times my weight, with my injured shoulder, sure would give me an ego boost right about now :32 (20):

Hope you include your boxing days in your logs. Interested to see how you progress.


----------



## 69nites (May 4, 2021)

Jin said:


> I want to learn Judo, however it’s something that people start as children and then attend a judo middle school, then Judo HS and finally go to a Judo college. Similar to Sumo it’s a lifestyle.
> 
> There aren’t many programs that teach adults.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, firework is everyone's most difficult challenge.

I can teach anyone how to throw basic combinations in a month working hard. Getting to the point that you have remotely decent footwork takes well over a year. Don't get discouraged by it.


----------



## The Tater (May 5, 2021)

Good job always looking to challenge yourself. That takes courage my friend. I’ll be following along.


----------



## Blusoul24 (May 6, 2021)

69nites said:


> Don't worry, firework is everyone's most difficult challenge.
> 
> I can teach anyone how to throw basic combinations in a month working hard. Getting to the point that you have remotely decent footwork takes well over a year. Don't get discouraged by it.



69 is 100% right here. People think boxing is about punching, but foot work is 80% of the game. Having dabbled a little bit, I just have a huge amount of respect for the kind of conditioning that even an average professional boxer is in.


----------



## Jin (May 6, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> 69 is 100% right here. People think boxing is about punching, but foot work is 80% of the game. Having dabbled a little bit, I just have a huge amount of respect for the kind of conditioning that even an average professional boxer is in.



Hey, maybe it’ll even make me a half way decent dancer!


----------



## Joliver (May 6, 2021)

Hopefully you can find some judo that will initiate a noob. I like judo better than jiu jitsu anyway...for a lot of reasons. 

Best advice I can give is do not wrestle, grapple, or fight younger, uncontrolled beginner/low experience people until you find some sort of competency and control. It isn't the old pro that hurts you, it's the young guy with something to prove that hurts the new guys. 

And you're a big guy. Everyone is going to assume that you assume you can clean house because of your size and strength advantage, so firebrands will go hard. Be humble...so they don't try to do that for you. I used to help at a wrestling camp every summer. The new idiots go full send. Never fails.

Be careful too. That's important. You only get two brains in this life.


----------



## Texan69 (May 6, 2021)

My partner. Got me into a boxing gym I go here and there ..work partner not romantic partner...my romantic partner doesn’t like to fight he’s a big wimp 

but ya it’s a lot of fun, great workout, get ready to be stinky and sweaty lol. Lots of jump rope,shadow boxing’s foot work for warm up then move to the bag which will kill you, Then speed bag which is frustrating it’s very hard to master.

shoulders, obliques and forearms will be very sore after your first few work outs


----------



## Send0 (May 6, 2021)

BTW... your hands, and hand wraps, are going to smell about 1000% worse than your feet after a training session. I recommend having at least 3 sets of hand wraps so that you can rotate as you throw a used one in the wash.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 6, 2021)

Ever meet one of those dudes that you just met in passing that says 

"I used to box" 

as in almost or practically like 

"nice to meet you"

"nice to meet you too I used to box"


----------



## CLIHAU (May 13, 2021)

I too am sharing the same intrest, I have recently started  kickboxing and I'm really enjoying it. thinking about taking some Bjj classes too. Best of luck to you brother!


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 13, 2021)

Have fun but honestly you shouldn't really need to be boxing people in the streets. You will just wind up with assault charges.


----------



## SFGiants (May 13, 2021)

It will be the hardest thing you have ever had to learn and train, do it!

It will put you in the best condition of your life.

Be patient as it's very humbling!

I trained with a guy that fights on Bellator and helps train Daniel Cormier in stand up, I only spared him and it was very difficult but once you get the the point you can take a hit and not go dark too long, slip on punches and land at least 1 or 2 on someone like that you'll know joe blow punk will have a hard time just hitting you.


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 14, 2021)

Jin!!! Yessss! Dude this is so awesome! I just got into boxing pretty hardcore this past year. I’ve dabbled in it because I’ve been in MMA over a decade. Use to fight a LOT. But boxing is an entirely different ballgame and I love it. Absolutely helps with conditioning. This is the only cardio I do. 
I want to say, I’ve never had elbow issues before in MMA but a year into boxing and I’ve developed a sensitive elbow. 
this is from training without gloves. I got away with that unscathed in mma. But again, boxing ain’t no joke. Don’t train without gloves. Even just cardio. I’d kick myself if I could. 
you got this big dude. I promise, you’ll pick it up in no time because you don’t strike me as one who’d easily give up and before you know it, it’ll come second nature to you. Godspeed brother.


----------



## Snatchnapkin144 (May 26, 2021)

kinda sounds like folk style wrestling in the states. Most wrestlers around here transition to 10th planet or some no-gi in adulthood. Being 262 lbs grappling would make good use of your size. If in japan, catch wrestling is still alive. Check it out if possible.


----------



## MS1605 (May 26, 2021)

Somehow missed this thread. 

I practiced MMA religiously from 2005 to 2014. I stopped when I opened up a bar in a Chicago Suburb and and worked just under 2 years without a single day off. I have been telling myself I'm going to get back in it since 2016ish and have been making excuses since. 

The number 1 thing I can tell you is go into it knowing you know absolutely nothing, keep your mind open and do exactly what the coaches tell you (assuming you have good coaches) and you will learn fast. The number one thing I saw all those years on the mat was dude after dude coming in thinking they were a bad ass know it all because they watched UFC for 4 years and they never progressed. It's obviously in our nature to be alpha, big, tough guys but the ones that humbled themselves the most ALWAYS learned the fastest. I can't express enough how much the skinny geeky guys with glasses just excelled. They came In with the most self-deprecating attitudes that never let ego get in the way of learning.


----------



## Jin (Jun 9, 2021)

Ok. Going to check out the gym tomorrow. There’s a monthly fee and trainers. I assume when I go I get instruction and wouldn’t have to pay extra. There were no other fees listed. Is that the norm?

If it looks good first day will be next Tuesday. I admit I’m a bit nervous. Hand eye coordination and footwork are two of my weaknesses. I’ll be good to go on cardio and determination


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> Ok. Going to check out the gym tomorrow. There’s a monthly fee and trainers. I assume when I go I get instruction and wouldn’t have to pay extra. There were no other fees listed. Is that the norm?
> 
> If it looks good first day will be next Tuesday. I admit I’m a bit nervous. Hand eye coordination and footwork are two of my weaknesses. I’ll be good to go on cardio and determination



the gym I was going to was a flat fee but you cant just come whenever. You gotta coordinate it with the trainer before he likes to have 3-5 guys he works with at a time for an hour. You can stay after and jump rope, use the tire for flips etc but the bags gotta be cleared for the next group coming in. Some of the guys who compete and are advanced got to come in on their own and do what they needed to do for extra work. But the instruction was included with the fee.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> Ok. Going to check out the gym tomorrow. There’s a monthly fee and trainers. I assume when I go I get instruction and wouldn’t have to pay extra. There were no other fees listed. Is that the norm?
> 
> If it looks good first day will be next Tuesday. I admit I’m a bit nervous. Hand eye coordination and footwork are two of my weaknesses. I’ll be good to go on cardio and determination



In the US, for the gyms I've been to, there were gym fees and separate trainer fees. If you're saying it's all included, then I can't imagine what other costs there would be.

Don't worry about bad footwork or hand eye coordination. This is 100% normal. I used to make fun of new guys bragging that their footwork is decent... I was like bruh, you don't know jack about shit yet :32 (18):


----------



## Jin (Jun 9, 2021)

Send0 said:


> In the US, for the gyms I've been to, there were gym fees and separate trainer fees. If you're saying it's all included, then I can't imagine what other costs there would be.
> 
> Don't worry about bad footwork or hand eye coordination. This is 100% normal. I used to make fun of new guys bragging that their footwork is decent... I was like bruh, you don't know jack about shit yet :32 (18):



The one thing I do know is that I know Jack shit. Starting from zero.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> The one thing I do know is that I know Jack shit. Starting from zero.



Then you are already ahead of 95% of people. I'm not even joking on this point. You will do well.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> Ok. Going to check out the gym tomorrow. There’s a monthly fee and trainers. I assume when I go I get instruction and wouldn’t have to pay extra. There were no other fees listed. Is that the norm?
> 
> If it looks good first day will be next Tuesday. I admit I’m a bit nervous. Hand eye coordination and footwork are two of my weaknesses. I’ll be good to go on cardio and determination



Typically you pay a gym fee and get group training. For individualized training you need to pay your trainer.


----------



## Jin (Jun 9, 2021)

69nites said:


> Typically you pay a gym fee and get group training. For individualized training you need to pay your trainer.



My free time is their off hours. 1pm-3pm twice a week. I’d assume less members then because the “afternoon access” monthly fee is reduced. 

We’ll see!


----------



## 69nites (Jun 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> My free time is their off hours. 1pm-3pm twice a week. I’d assume less members then because the “afternoon access” monthly fee is reduced.
> 
> We’ll see!


Going during off hours when classes are smaller is always a positive. I know at one of my gyms lunch class can turn into 2 students doing drills with an instructor.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 9, 2021)

Screw group classes with boxing especially new, one on one training!


----------



## Jin (Jun 10, 2021)

Went and visited the gym today. It’s small but everyone was super friendly. I saw a 50 year old lady jumping rope like pro. It was mesmerizing just to watch. 

The owner participated in the 92’ & 96’ Olympics. Record was 101 and 10 when he retired. Seems like a nice guy. He’ll instruct me initially then I’ll train what I learn with the other folks. Once I am ready to learn new stuff same deal. He’ll teach then I practice with others. 

It’s not just the boxing that will stretch me. It’s another community and more opportunities to become better speaking Japanese. I’m actually pretty introverted. 

There’s a squat rack there but barely enough plates to put in the bar for curls

Starting next week. It’s about $55/month. That gives me access 5 days a week in the afternoons. I’ll be training twice a week. 

Thanks for all the advice and encouragement.


----------



## Trump (Jun 10, 2021)

sounds amazing something I have always wanted to give a go. 



Jin said:


> Went and visited the gym today. It’s small but everyone was super friendly. I saw a 50 year old lady jumping rope like pro. It was mesmerizing just to watch.
> 
> The owner participated in the 92’ & 96’ Olympics. Record was 101 and 10 when he retired. Seems like a nice guy. He’ll instruct me initially then I’ll train what I learn with the other folks. Once I am ready to learn new stuff same deal. He’ll teach then I practice with others.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin (Jun 10, 2021)

Oh, one question. I definitely plan on doing this for a year. After that should I/can I get in the ring for an amateur fight? 

How does that work?


----------



## Trump (Jun 10, 2021)

in U.K. they do white collar boxing all the time it’s pretty much unlicensed but with rules I think. Been to a few events you get some decent boxers there and a few fat ****s just wind milling each other



Jin said:


> Oh, one question. I definitely plan on doing this for a year. After that should I/can I get in the ring for an amateur fight?
> 
> How does that work?


----------



## 69nites (Jun 10, 2021)

Jin said:


> Oh, one question. I definitely plan on doing this for a year. After that should I/can I get in the ring for an amateur fight?
> 
> How does that work?


It isn't an amount of time, it's an amount of aptitude. As soon as you have an understanding of fundamentals and rules, if there's someone similar to your skill level in your weight class you can get an amateur fight. 

Communicate your goals to your trainer and he'll be getting you matched as soon as you're ready. You really aren't going to know if that's even something you really want to pursue until you get some hard sparing rounds under your belt.


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 10, 2021)

Jin said:


> Oh, one question. I definitely plan on doing this for a year. After that should I/can I get in the ring for an amateur fight?
> 
> How does that work?



Take it for what it's worth but, my first 2 MMA coaches who happen to be the Team USA Olympic pancreation coaches used to say that if you come in ready to learn and work hard you could be ready for the ring within a year. That was obviously what they saw based off their teaching and progression style. We also trained 5 days a week so that's a big part of it. Training 5 days a week so I'm sure that has a ton to do with how fast you are going to progress. 

.02


----------



## Joliver (Jun 10, 2021)

Jin said:


> Oh, one question. I definitely plan on doing this for a year. After that should I/can I get in the ring for an amateur fight?
> 
> How does that work?



Yes, get in the ring. You'll train harder than you ever have before when you know you've got "skin in the game." 

In the USA, amateurs fight golden gloves. In Japan, they have something similar 

https://www.asianboxing.info/japanese-boxing-faq.html


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 10, 2021)

MS1605 said:


> pancreation



*pankration

Damn autocorrect


----------



## Jin (Jun 15, 2021)

Day one: Fish out of water

So, I knew I’d have to learn how to jump rope (never seriously tried and when I did....), So I bought one and hadn’t used it yet. 

I was hoping I’d be spared the embarrassment of having to jump rope at the gym. Ha! Spent about the first 40 minutes trying my best. Really really poor with foot coordination and hand eye coordination. 

I played defense in LAX in HS. Was fairly good at actually defending. Not as good with stick skills. 

I definitely got better in those 40 minutes. I was thinking this experience is going to be real “wax on, wax off”. Like I’ll probably spend the first 3 months just jumping rope

Coach showed me proper stance. How to move forwards and backwards. I got to throw some jabs and he hit me with little soft sticks to show me how to use my hands to protect my face. 

I’ll be jumping rope daily. At least for warm up before training and at 30 min 3x/wk minimum. 

Overall it was enough for the first day. I signed up and I’m committed to doing this for a year at least. 

Jol says: 

Either learn to be comfortable being uncomfortable 

or

Always be a beginner at something. 

This will suffice for both

Other people there are super chill. Good vibes. Seems the other folks do a lot of resistance training for their gym time. I should be able to be a help to them with that as they’ll be able to help me with boxing fundamentals.


----------



## CJ (Jun 15, 2021)

Same as with most things, I'd recommended building up the volume with the jump rope. It seems like it's nothing, but your Calves and Achille's will thank you.

We had to do alot of skipping in CF, it had to get to the point where the jump rope was second nature to us, had to be efficient doing high volume double unders under maximum fatigue. Your lower legs will take a beating if you don't build up to it.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 15, 2021)

Way to go man. In hindsight you'll always fondly remember day 1. 

A bit of help here: get a cheapo heart rate monitor. Some people are going to bitch about accuracy or whatever...pay them no mind. Get one and learn to perform in those extreme ranges. 

Learning to function at 145bpm+ is important. It also trains your body to clear lactic acid. 

Also...a anaerobic training hack, assess your GI tolerance for sodium bicarbonate (baking soda). I don't train with it, but when I have a session I want to show up strong for, or show out (probably), I'll take a few grams of baking soda the night before, then when I wake up...and then 90 minutes before I roll. 90-180 min is where ingested sodium bicarbonate will peak in the blood and it'll buffer the lactic acid to allow for max performance for longer. It won't make you stronger...but you'll go longer at max BPM.

Edit: everyone sucks ass at jumping...until week 3. It's not hard...you just don't know how to relax and do it yet. Everything is tense and it seems like Dante ****ed up and left it out of the end of his book. Try relaxing and slow roping. Also...jumping is harder for taller guys. ****ing short ropes.


----------



## midevil (Jun 15, 2021)

I have a heavy bag in my garage.

I've never taken classes but found lots of excellent video's on striking and combinations etc on you tube.

Check a few vids out prior to your class so your familiar with the basics.

Otherwise good luck bro.


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 15, 2021)

That's super dope to here, man. Like anything, the first step the hardest. Get the ball rolling and it will turn into and a half avalanche soon enough.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 15, 2021)

Jumping rope is sort of a strange thing. You're just going to constantly get more efficient doing it. Those tiny jumps being in your muscle memory help a ton with movement.


----------



## Jin (Jun 24, 2021)

Update: had to skip this week because Mrs. Jin is in the US and I’m alone with the kids. 

I bought a proper length rope that has some weight to it. Way easier. I’m hoping to impress the coach with my progress when I go next Tuesday. 

Muscle memory kicking in. I don’t look like an absolute fool anymore. Still suck though.


----------

